# Have not received Registration still from Northwestern Breeder



## Ibby (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought my puppy from Northwestern Breeders who I thought was very reputable. But besides purchasing a puppy with Coxidia and gardia; when I asked about his Limited Registration, was told she already sent for it and would mail it to me. This was from early last August 2012; and as of yet I have not received it nor do I know if I ever will. One member posted they have also bought their puppy from Northwestern and never received a Registration after repeated requests. What can be done in this case? The breeder sent an URL showing his pedigree prior to my purchase, but I don't even know now if any of this is real. When I arrived she had only two puppies and one she said had a different sire. How do I know if my dogs claimed pedigree is real if I can't get the Registration? This is truly disturbing. If anyone know what I should do let me know. Thanks Ibby


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ibby said:


> I bought my puppy from Northwestern Breeders who I thought was very reputable. But besides purchasing a puppy with Coxidia and gardia; when I asked about his Limited Registration, was told she already sent for it and would mail it to me. This was from early last August 2012; and as of yet I have not received it nor do I know if I ever will. One member posted they have also bought their puppy from Northwestern and never received a Registration after repeated requests. What can be done in this case? The breeder sent an URL showing his pedigree prior to my purchase, but I don't even know now if any of this is real. When I arrived she had only two puppies and one she said had a different sire. How do I know if my dogs claimed pedigree is real if I can't get the Registration? This is truly disturbing. If anyone know what I should do let me know. Thanks Ibby


 

If the pedigree online had registration numbers, print it so you have a hard copy along with any correspondence stating it is for the dog you purchased. Call the AKC to have them check if there is in fact a litter registered to the breeder, and if so, have individual registration papers been issued. Tell them you have the pedigree and correspondence claiming it is for the dog you purchased and can mail or fax it to them.
It they have no information to support the breeder's claims, contact the person and let her know that the AKC has informed you of the truth. You can pursue legal action. Did you get any kind of contract with the dog?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

while this is water over the bridge I would have never paid or picked up the puppy without all the paperwork. Of course you get emotional and want to get that puppy home asap. 
Have you tried contacting AKC about it? Is this breeder listed in any clubs where you can file a complaint against them? 
Word of mouth is quite powerful both ways (good and bad)


----------



## Ibby (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, I signed a contract stating no monies returned and did not get a copy. However, I do have email proof and she is registered with AKC and a vice president of Pacific Branch Goldens. I will pursue this with AKC and see what happens, because I would like to be able to have the option of showing for agility and can't do it w/out limited registration. Thanks


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, you can get an ILP number after the pet is neutered.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ask the breeder for a copy of the contract.


----------

